# The Sad, Strange Life of a NCISaholic...



## CKGS (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol.. Well I figured it's time to do this. I could use a journal of sorts anyway. Why not put my life and thoughts out on the internet?? 

Anyways I thought since I am having this issue with Mr. Jethro Leroy Gibbs I may as well make a blog about resurrecting him and life with Abigail Sciuto and Jar Jar Binx... Interesting combination eh?

The Abster is quite the prankster, at least she thinks so. I swear she looked to be laughing at me today and not just laughing but hysterically rolling!:rollseyes She kept running up behind me ( I was sitting on floor) and nipping me in the tush. I couldn't get her to stop and she was having the grandest time and binkying all over after biting my butt! Such a little snot... And then she snuggled up against my leg and licked my hand while I petted her and fell asleep. If that isn't comfortable, what is?

Binxie has had a bad day. I think he is feeling a little under the weather. He had a bit of loose stools today and kept peering at me from underneath his blankie and looking so grumpy that I chose to leave him alone. I hadn't seen that look on his face before. :nerves1

And then theres Gibbs, commanding officer and lead investigator of all bunny poops. I think he appointed himself that because I wasn't recruiting. :? Every time Abby or Binx poops he runs to check it out, smell it, and the owners' private areas. I guess everything has been fine so far- I would hate to see what he'd do if something went wrong with the inspection. Eeeekkkk...

I went shopping tonight and spent $197.00! Whew, that better last for awhile.


----------



## CKGS (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh crapola- I have 2 blogs. There is NO way I can keep up with two-Lol.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll delete the other one for you


----------



## CKGS (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Minda..


----------



## CKGS (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow that was one rough night.. Abby was out for 2 hours before we went to bed last night, hoping to cut out her loud rambunctious behavior at night. It most certainly did NOT work. She ran and thumped and played with any and everything in her cage. Every toy and other miscellaneous were taken out so she threw her food dish. That was taken out and she threw her litter box. That little girl is in trouble!:grumpy:
But she's so cute and tries her best to look so innocent with litter all over her back and head. So I said "Umm Abby.. It is impossible to look innocent with the evidence on your back. Do you hear me impossible?" Then she batted her eyes at me and leaned over and licked my nose and I melted. Then she binkyed over to the litter box and shoved it around again! Such a little brat! Lol. 
On another note- it has been 2 weeks now that my baby (6 months old today) has been staying up until 4-5 in the am! She is teething and we are having a heck of a time with that. Then I have a 5 year old who,of course is up early. Lol- Between the kiddos and Abby I am bushed.Well gots to run.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I really wasn't sure I would be back here after asking questions in the breeder's area. But here I am... Even if no one reads this it is good to vent.. and maybe even have some laughs at my own life. 
Things with the buns have been, to say the least, crazy... A rabbit breeder came and took Jethro home with her as he literally attacked me. I think these are going to become scars. It really bit because I thought I was getting somewhere with him but in all reality I wasn't.. I'm really bummed about that.  She looked at Binx for me and said the lady was right the first time that Binx is a girl. Hmmm.. No big deal really, just frustrating. We let Abby and Binx play together some outside of their cages about 1 1/2- 2 weeks ago and Binx began humping Abby and worst- Abby liked it! Then the worst thing I checked Binx again myself and still thought maybe I was off but to me Binx looked male. Finally yesterday I went to my vet and asked and sure enough Binx is a male!!! So now there's the possibility of Abby being pregnant....:nerves1 I am a nervous wreck. I have no idea what I am doing if she is or even what to do so am constantly researching every minute of the day that I can. And to top it off the hubby tells me that a week or two before that he let them out together and Binx hunched her then too! 
I don't know if Binx is even old enough to produce, some sites say he is, others say he isn't.... Goodness.. And he is bigger than her. I worry about my baby girl if she does have babies... Sigh... 
On a lighter note my transportation is running again- it broke down for awhile and I have had to borrow my dads car while waiting for it to be fixed. So this is a very good thing! 
My babies are all healthy and doing well. My little girl is still teething (ugh). She is such a sweetheart and I thank god everyday for finally giving me my girl. 3 boys were and are enough for me. Lol. Seriously though I love my boys so very much and couldn't have loved them more if they had been girls. My oldest is almost 14 now. I still can't believe it. And my youngest boy is 5. It seems like yesterday that he was born. They grow far too quickly. I want them to stay babies and they can't wait to grow up. Little do they know being a grown up isn't all it's cracked up to be. Lol. 
The company my man works for has been laying people off and we are living in a state of fear that he will be layed off. I keep praying daily and everyday that goes by that he isn't is a victory in my book! I feel for him as he is sooo stressed out because he's the type that he firmly believes the man should be the provider and not working would destroy him. God love him. 
Well anyway... heading into the July 4th weekend and we are going to have a good time even if it kills me. Lol. :biggrin2:


----------



## CKGS (Jul 2, 2009)

Here's a few new pics of the Abster. She has begun this new thing where she lunges at me when I invade her cage. Butthead. Lol.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 2, 2009)

And of course Binx


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 2, 2009)

This is my first time seeing your blog! What a good start. Sorry you had to rehome Binx. 

Abby looks to adorable to cause any trouble. How old are Abby and Jefro now? I hope that she isn't pregnant.

I'll give your husband in my thoughts that he doesn't get laid off from his job.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks so much. We appreciate it. Binx is still with us. It's Jethro/Gibbs that had to go. He was quite the little um.... terd. Lol.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 2, 2009)

Abby could be anywhere from 5 1/2-6 mths old. Binx is a little younger.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi JAnet!!  Thanks for the pic's. Keep up your blog, I love reading your stories :biggrin2:

I know how it is going through these rough times. Hope your fiance doesn't get layed-off. 

Sorry you had to get rid of your new bun....... April


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello well we have so much in common so far lol Binx looks like my peppa... and i have three little boys (human that is ) and keep thinking i always wanted four and wondering if it could actually be a girl xxx Any tips. Mine are younger than yours my oldest is just 6 the middle one will be 3 in august and the smallest is nearly 10 months xx They are hard work but i always wanted 4. 
I have peppa and georgie girl bunnies only about 8 months old or so and want a giant bunny boy to go with them some day.
Your binx would have gorgeous babies with your other bunny xxxx Will have to keep reading xx


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

another ncis fan???
yay!!!!


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh dont actually know what ncis stands for :nerves1


----------



## CKGS (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you sooooooo much Irish. Gotta check my temp. It is HOT in here!!! Lol


----------



## CKGS (Jul 2, 2009)

Thay Abby... She is such a little ****! Lol. I felt like I was playing dodgeball with my hand and her open mouth this morning! She wants me out of her cage and all I am TRYING to do is feed her! Once out of the cage she is playful and semi lovable. But in that cage I feel like Steve Irwin must have felt with his crocs. Lol. Crikey (sp?) Abby stop it! 
After I finally get her food bowl back in this wee little 2 pounds of pure fury stamps her feet at me and then runs to eat. When will she realize that my hand=food. Lol. 
Binx is the hungriest little boy all across America I think. He eats ALOT! And is never cross when I reach in his domain because he knows that good things are coming his way. Mainly that would be food or treats. I would definetly say he's highly food motivated. 
My little girl began crawling and climbing less than 1 1/2 weeks ago and seems to think she could conquer mount everest if given the possibility! The bad thing is I am in agreement with her. :shock2: She is such the little daredevil and scares me sometimes but she is sooo much fun and sooo cute! 
My 2 oldest went to stay with their dad for a couple of days which leaves me with the youngest 2. It really isn't such a bad deal. I can deal w/o my teenages attitude for a few days (maybe even longer-lol).


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 2, 2009)

It blows my mind when people talk about their bunnies attacking them, biting their hands, etc..... I can't see a cute little bunny being like that. I just can't picture it. Lol.....April


----------



## CKGS (Jul 2, 2009)

Ohhh April I wish you could see that adorable little sweet faced Abby go into her whirlwind rush the cage thing she does when she KNOWS I am about to invade her territory! It would be funny if I weren't so busy trying to save myself. Lol. She wasn't nearly this bad until about a week ago. She is getting crankier the past week. If pregnant, maybe hormones. 
On the other hand, Binx is doing sooo marvelous on his litter training. He is such a clean bun. One wouldn't even know he was around. He is sooo quiet. Unlike the Abster. Lol. 
For such a lil thing she is LOUD! She moves everything around, pees and poos any and everywhere -extremely hit and miss with litter box. She is such a joy though! When I need a pick me up, I take Abby out. She lives life in the moment and reminds me daily to binky as much as possible and not care whos looking. She also has taught me to not hide my feelings (sometimes-lol), to be yourself and to wake up ready to conquer the world and take on whatever gets in your way! I love her never say die attitude! She is sooo much trouble- trouble with a capital T-R-O-U-B-L-E. And I wouldn't change or trade her for the world! Amazing how much I love this little creature... Watching her makes me happy. So what if she's never cuddly and is posessive of her domain. I can live with that. 
Don't get me wrong I love Binx too- he is my cuddle bun. When I'm stressed I pick him up, hold him, and pet his soft fur. He is my instant attitude lift. They both make me happy in their own special ways. I just hope I make them as happy as they do me.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 2, 2009)

I am talking to my vet right now about spaying and neutering my babies. I hope one day they will be able to live together w/o worrying about babies and because of the health benefits of the surgeries. It does worry me though. It would break my heart if something happened to either of them. 
Binx sprayed me earlier and that is really, really nasty. He sidled right up by my side, in between me and my fiance, and just turned and sprayed me. I couldn't figure out what it was at first but it was him. Then he began chinning me. Lol. I think he may have just laid claim to me. Thanks alot Binxie but let's not do that again.. So after a nice shower and a change of clothes I have decided it must be time for him to get the ol' snip-snip. That sounds horrible. Poor little guy....
He is definelty getting it done since the vet I go to is charging me $40.00 for the neuter. I am so relieved. They do exotics and have experience. And when I'm ready with Abby, it will be $75.00. Not too bad at all. I feel bad about putting them through pain to help them. It is for the best though. There will be excitement also when I'm able to bond them and they will have eachother! Maybe Binx won't feel the need to spray me anymore. Lol.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh wow.. I wouldn't be happy being sprayed either. Your spay and neuter are cheap!! Mine is gonna cost me!! Like $200 -250 EACH!! So I'm not happy and I only trust my vet. He does lots of rabbits and he runs a wildlife rabbit rescue out of his farm. So that's probably why he's so high(his costs). Everyone goes to him. 

Abby sounds like she could put you in a good mood. Too bad you live so far away, I could use a good laugh. ....April


----------



## CKGS (Jul 2, 2009)

April, I'd send her to you for a little while but then I'd need her again... We'd have to keep passing her around. 
I just helped my mom carry in some groceries and little nosey Abby had to stick her head in every sack to see what we had gotten. My mom stomped her foot at Abby when she tried to steal the bag of grapes and lo, and behold- Abby stomped back!!! I was near hysteria I was laughing sooo hard. My mom wasn't near as impressed and seemed a bit put out that now a rabbit was 'talking back'. That's my girl- not afraid of anything! She even thumps at the vacuum when we run it. She hops up to it, with as much of an air of superiority one can muster when hopping, and stares at it (look of disapproval) and stomps her hind feet- usually twice. Then she will make this almost snorting like noise. I have never seen a rabbit do the things she does. She really thinks she can take on the world. Lol. God love her.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 3, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Thank you sooooooo much Irish. Gotta check my temp. It is HOT in here!!! Lol


sure.
im a fan of..
NCIS-
CSI
CIS new york
CSI miami
and my fav is the mentalist. ok its not a csi... but still

zeva looks like me a small bit


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok ncis i still dont know what it stands for dont think we have that over here??????????


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 3, 2009)

*peppa and georgie wrote: *


> Ok ncis i still dont know what it stands for dont think we have that over here??????????


I don't think it stands for anything. It's just a name of a tv show in the US.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh i see lol silly me xxxxx


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 3, 2009)

*peppa and georgie wrote: *


> Ok ncis i still dont know what it stands for dont think we have that over here??????????



Ok. I looked it up it stands for " Naval Criminal Investigation Services" 

Sorry I was wrong! It bothered me cause I thought i'm sure it stands for something. So i looked it up.... April


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jul 3, 2009)

Arr thanks April good to know these things x lol


----------



## CKGS (Jul 3, 2009)

Oops. Sorry about the confusion with the NCIS thing. Lol. 
Wow Irish- You must really get the guys!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 3, 2009)

Irishlops wrote: zeva looks like me a small bit 



Now I'm gonna have to watch! Lol.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 6, 2009)

It's been a buxy, hectic few days and very draining. My baby is becoming sooo independent yet at the same time sooo clingy and needy. I know it seems difficult to be both at the same time but I swear she is. She's soo cute though. 
I'm pretty stoked today as I got my 2 NCIS mouse pads today! Yippee! They are sooo cool! And we can switch them out! 
Abby is doing great. She let me cuddle her today, for the first real cuddle session I've had with her. She even gave me a kiss which hasn't happened much in awhile. I have missed that from her. If we don't have babies soon she will be getting spayed very soon. I am nervous about this but know it should be done. I hate hurting her though.
She is growing her mane back at astonishing speed. She looks so lovely with that huge bunch of hair encircling that tiny head. 
My oldest son and youngest son had birthday parties this weekend. My youngest birthday has passed in May but at the time things weren't great for having his party. My grandmother was in the hospital in bad shape and my brother was sick and my baby girl was sick so we waited until everyone was home and could attend. I'm glad we did. It was very nice. 
Had a great 4th with all 4 kiddos! We did fireworks and I burnt myself..... with a sparkler! Lol. Kinda clumsy... It was a real nice night though. 
Today has been stressful. The kiddos are acting up and the baby has been crying and fussing ALOT. I hate the teething stage. I just wish she'd get those teeth in so we can both rest better. 
I can hardly wait to get my new bun! I can't wait to squish him and just to see him in person. That will be great. I keep telling myself it isn't much longer but any wait seems like forever to me. I'm such a kid in some ways.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 8, 2009)

I realized I was using another posters thread to show off Abby pics and realized I better post them elsewhere. Lol. Here the Abster is...



























Ready for your close up Ms. Deville?





Now I'm probably a little biased but I do believe that is the cutest broomhead I've ever seen in my life! Lol.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 8, 2009)

LOL! I just found this blog and got a giggle..... I know we've talked before but I thought I'd update you on the ducks..... Since Denozzo seems to have some faults, Lexi is going to show....... GIBBS with Kate this year LOL! 

We're obscessed too.... we watch as many times as we can and even when it's an episode we've seen several times... it's likely we will continue to watch it. 

Silly how we love those characters, isn't it?

Love the bunnies! Abby is very cute! Wonder who she's named after.....


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks like Abby's hair is growing back. Great pic's of her. 



I agree, She is beautiful!! :biggrin2: ....A


----------



## CKGS (Jul 8, 2009)

Lol- The show is sooo addictive isn't it, Bo? I have watched many eposodes over and over. I didn't think I'd ever be this addicted to a television show but I am. 

April, Yeah Abby's getting her hair back and looking prettier every day. Under neath that mane is a little wild child. I think the punk rock hairdo fits her personality. Lol.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 8, 2009)

Binx is gone. I will try to write more later. can't right now.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh no.... I'm here, if you need to PM me.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't know how I could be so careless. The morning feed and clean always goes well. I should have known not to let him get out and on top of his cage! and then to walk away. I don't know what I was thinking. His cage is on the dresser up high and I just didn't think. He didn't make a noise when he jumped. I saw it happen but was too far away to react. the landing was all wrong. oh god. I feel like such a failure.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh Janet... I'm so sorry. Accidents happen. You were a great mommy to him. 



Binky Free Binx, You will be missed. ink iris:


----------



## CKGS (Jul 8, 2009)

I took him off my avatar and that makes me feel like crap but I can't look at him anywhere right now. I don't want to see him and that is horrible I know but right now I see the fall and him after no matter what the picture looks like. how do you ever trust yourself again when you do something so foolish that causes a death of someone you love?


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 8, 2009)

You didn't mean too. It was a accident. It will take some time. I know it's hard when you lose a loved one. You were cleaning his home and feeding him, like a mommy does. I'm so sorry. I couldn't imagine. I know its probably harder cause you watched the whole thing. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. ray:





Edit: was your kids home at the time?


----------



## CKGS (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes but thankfully upstairs at the time.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 8, 2009)

Sending some hugs to you andthekids :hug:


----------



## CKGS (Jul 10, 2009)

It has been a long day. I am so tired, drained is more like it. The last 2 days I have been housesitting and dogsitting for my brother. It wouldn't be so bad but he has some of the most unruly dogs I have ever had the displeasure of being around. I love dogs! But I love dogs that mind and I can tolerate untrained dogs but I cannot stand being around his dogs! There are 2 who are somewhat sensible but they are only that way part of the time. He has 5 dogs, all in the house and this is a small list of what they live with and tolerate everyday and what I lived with for a short amount of time. 
1) Jumping all over us (me, my fiance, my kids...)
2) Begging!!
3) Way past begging- they snatch food off the table, out of your hands, wherever and whenever.
4) They have crates and every night you have to wrestle 3 of them into these and they growl.
5) A pitbull (don't get me wrong-I love a properly trained and bred pit) but this puppy (8 months old) is VERY dominationg and I keep telling him one of the other dogs is going to be hurt eventually if he keeps letting her act the way she does. She growled at my baby repeatedly when she cried or squealed and lunged on top of the baby gates! Needless to say she spent her time outdoors while I was there. 
6) Bark all day long-inside and outside.
7) One of the smallest he lets out front alot and it always runs and barks at and harasses people walking. He laughs and thinks its cute. I call it being irresponsible. This same dog has attacked 2 dogs while out like this. Again my brother laughs...

Needless to say I have had a rough few days with Binx passing and staying over there. I am so glad to be home! Abby had a good time though. She doesn't let much faze her ever. She went potty all over bro's dirty clothes (thankfully already dirty) and she ate through his phone wires! Eeekkk... She had never done this before and I was a little annoyed at first but...it isn't like he's paying me to do any of this stuff and since I've been back in his area we have watched those dogs 10 times. That may not sound bad but we have only been back here since January! That's alot (to me anyway) and it's always for 3-4 days. This time was shorter. He will be mad when he gets back but I can't help it. I told him about the phone and he was a bit peeved over the phone. I feel after all the times we have come over there and watched the dogs, never been paid, and even have to bring all our own food and drinks,etc..... They have still come out way ahead. What is gonna make him madder still is this- I will NOT watch them again (not as long as he has that pitbull). I will not put my daughter in jeopardy so they can run around. I don't know if that's rude or not but it's how I feel and sticking my ground on this. My children are far more important to me than anything else on this planet. (Don't tell Abby I said that-she,of course, believes she is.) 

On another note tomorrow is saturday which means I have to get through tomorrow and then sunday I will be bringing my BIG baby home if everything goes as planned! I'm still excited about this although it is dampened by the loss of Binx...


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sounds like your brothers dogs are little rough. Not well trained. I wouldn't blame you if you didn't watch them again. If your instincts are telling you to not trust that dog-pup around your kids, your probably right. 



You'll have to post pic's of your BIG baby Sunday


----------



## CKGS (Jul 11, 2009)

Everyone will probably be sick of seeing him after Sunday! Lol. I can hardly wait to hold that giant squisher!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Binx is at the rainbow bridge. I know you loved him. Accidents happen please don't blame your self. {{HUGS}} If you need to talk my PM box is always open. I'm always on MSN too if you chat that way.

Rebecca
*
CKGS wrote: *


> Binx is gone. I will try to write more later. can't right now.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 11, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Everyone will probably be sick of seeing him after Sunday! Lol. I can hardly wait to hold that giant squisher!


You can't get tired of pic's :biggrin2:Can't wait.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 11, 2009)

Well my trip is tomorrow. I get to pick up my big boy tomorrow. I am very excited to see him and hold him. I have a temporary cage ready for him, all set up. I can't wait! 
I will probably post pics tomorrow evening. It will take us 2-3 hours to pick him up and get home. The breeder is going out of her way to bring him halfway. She is such a nice lady.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 11, 2009)

oh can't wait.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 12, 2009)

Well today has been a GREAT day. I now have my cuddle bun and couldn't be happier that he is mine- now and forever! Abby isn't thrilled but I'm sure she will grow to love him with time (of course this could be wishful thinking.) Lol. And don't think I will forget Abby, for one I never could forget my crazy baby girl. For two-she'd never let me! She is quite irritated with me though. She thumps at me every time she sees me and now I'm getting the cold shoulder when I talk to her. Silly wabbit.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 12, 2009)

I think Abby might be a spoiled littlerabbit. I think she thumps cause she wantsher mommy'sconstant attention. Lol.  Can't wait to hear how she's gonna be around her new friend/ brother. 



Do you have a name yet? I know you have a couple names in mind.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 13, 2009)

Can we name the big guy Gibbs


----------



## irishlops (Jul 13, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Oops. Sorry about the confusion with the NCIS thing. Lol.
> Wow Irish- You must really get the guys!!!


 if im alowed out to get some
im not alowed to have a boyfiend till im 18!
i dont really see anyboys..
and.. i do get a temper like zeva some times...lol
 
im sorry for the confusion aswell.lol
only repets on in ireland till the new season comes out...:shock: not fair!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 13, 2009)

awh sorry about binx.. i ahve not been on your blog for ages and did not know..
(hugs)


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 13, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> if im alowed out to get some
> im not alowed to have a boyfiend till im 18!
> i dont really see anyboys..
> and.. i do get a temper like zeva some times...lol
> ...




That's not fair. You should be allowed to date, atleast. You must have some really strict parents. Or is Ireland different from USA?? ....April


** I didn't see how old you are, but I think 16 is a good age to date.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 13, 2009)

Boy that sure does stink Irish! And hey I have a bit of a fiery temper also- some guys like this! Lol. 
Still haven't come up with the perfect name yet but for some reason 'Tony' keeps coming to mind when I see him, which does fir into the NCIS theme. 
I had a Gibbs for a short time and he went on to attack me one day while out for floor and taming time- not so great of a taming time that day so he has gone on to another home....


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok so no Gibbs, Tony works for me.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 13, 2009)

I like the name Tony  How's he doing today??


----------



## irishlops (Jul 13, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > if im alowed out to get some
> ...


ireland not diffent in that sense my mum is.. she is not excalty nice or fair to me mentaly or physically... but wait, ill have the boys lining up outside my door!
im 13yrs old. people already have "boyfriends" in class.h34r2
i agree for seriousy sort of 16 or 17yrs


----------



## irishlops (Jul 13, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Boy that sure does stink Irish! And hey I have a bit of a fiery temper also- some guys like this! Lol.
> Still haven't come up with the perfect name yet but for some reason 'Tony' keeps coming to mind when I see him, which does fir into the NCIS theme.
> I had a Gibbs for a short time and he went on to attack me one day while out for floor and taming time- not so great of a taming time that day so he has gone on to another home....


tony... thats a great name! if i get another male bunny, im calling him patrick, and if i get another female, jane.. like the mentalist star charatar- patrick jane


----------



## CKGS (Jul 13, 2009)

Irish, I think I like Tony too. He's actually one of my fav characters so it fits- Abby and Tony!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 14, 2009)

ahh. i like
1. tony/or gibbs
2.zeva
3. abby 
4. newbie!lol


----------



## CKGS (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol @ newbie. Thats actually a cute idea. 
I'm gonna keep that for a future bun.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 14, 2009)

ha ha .lol. cool. imagion it was a dog not a rabbit..
your in park calling "NEWBIE! NEWBIE! HERE BOY/GIRL!"
and peolple are like whta is he/she on about1!


----------



## CKGS (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm a bit down today... I have such a hard time dealing with losing my pets as they become family quickly. I even had a hard time rehoming Gibbs who I had to rehome due to his temperment. He wasn't a right fit for this family due to my children. I will never risk them being injured by any animal. 
Back to my emotional soap box though... It is so hard to see how many people dump or give their pets away daily and seem to not think anything about it. It kills my soul. I can't imagine just waking up one day and thinking I am tired of Abby being a terd it's time for her to go.... Or Tony is too big now- he needs to go. There are always sooo many excuses and most, to me, sound horrible. Volunteering at shelters I think I have heard every excuse, including this one- They brought in an older black German Shepherd/Lab cross and actually stated as the reason for surrender- "Moved to new house and it has white carpet. He sheds his BLACK hair all over it." As if him having a black coat caused this to happen! One lady turned in a 12 year old yellow labrador because the family had gotten a new pup and when he jumped all over this old dog and stole his food- the old dog growled and lunged at the 'new baby'. Hmmm.... 12 year old dog who gave his whole life to loving you or 8 week old puppy??? Not an question in this house! I wish I could have told those people what happened to him.... He was a good old dog but no one wanted an old dog. He grieved horribly his last few days. I wish they had to watch that. We tried our darndest to get him to feel loved while there but he just existed.... I wanted to take him home but I was losing the battle with my own elderly dog at the time and fighting to keep her healthy and more importantly happy in her final months. I don't understand abandoning animals who have loved you their whole lives when they are fading away. Why do people feel the need to dump a supposedly loved one when they become harder to care for? And then I've heard the selfish reasons for turning them in- 'We couldn't watch him/her go downhill. He/she used to be so active.' My god, grow a backbone. Stick with the animal who stuck with you through all your crap. When it came time for me to release my GSD from suffering I didn't cop out although it would have been easier on my at that moment to walk out of the room. No, I stayed with her til the end and beyond that because she had done that for me and 'her kids' all her life. I cried buckets that day and still do when I see her tribute frame hanging up. I kiss her pic good night nearly every night since she's been gone. Never could I have dumped someone so precious to me. Someone who had loved my children as much as I. I just don't understand it. 
The reason I am on this rant is because the neighbors dog hadn't been outside recently so when I saw them today I asked them about him and they said they had taken him to the pound. He is a 14 year old black lab. I know his fate... and am sickened and saddened by their lack of concern. He had been with them for 13 of those years and they threw him away because he had been having trouble getting to his feet and urinated in the house a couple of times the past 2 weeks. Grrrr..... How infuriating!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 14, 2009)

I read your post earlier and it made me sad. I totally get what your saying.  If animals could only talk. I don't know how people could be so heartless. :X


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 15, 2009)

I know why this anger came about. I know that I would of been heart broken if I had to give up my bunnies. I never gave up on Monsters when her health was failing. It never even crossed my mind. 

I too don't understand the reason people give to give up there pets. Especially ones they have for years.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 15, 2009)

(((Rebecca))) (((April))) I can always count on you two and (((Rosie))) and (((Flashy))) for mega emotional support when I need it. All of you guys are great. 

Tony is quite a character! I have often thought some animals have bomb proof character/temperment and he has it.
Today he went up to this big birthday balloon left over from my sons' bday party and put his big paw on it before I could stop him. I just knew it was going to pop and it did. My son and I both jumped and my son squealed. Tony just very calmly looked at it, picked it up with his mouth and looked at us as if to say- What is your problem? He didn't jump, he didn't startle.... We expected it to pop and we still jumped when it did. He is apparently going to be a stoic lil' guy. Such a trooper. I am so pleased with him and blessed to have him in my family!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 15, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I know why this anger came about. I know that I would of been heart broken if I had to give up my bunnies. I never gave up on Monsters when her health was failing. It never even crossed my mind.
> 
> I too don't understand the reason people give to give up there pets. Especially ones they have for years.


i also did not give up on jf when he was fatally ill. but i made a mixstake, and gave up on my self... 
i dont understand people giving away pets WITHOUT a reason. i understand if there is one.
hope you feel better ckgs


----------



## CKGS (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks so much. I have alot less anger today than I did yesterday which is good. I don't think anger is bad as long as used in a constructive way and most people who have worked to make a change (in any area) have been angry about something. I just hope I can mostly use my anger in a positive way. 
Today is a new day though and I'm gonna focus on other things today like taking care of my kiddos and myself and of course the buns. The kids, the fiance, and myself are all sick. Both the little ones are sick and I am now too. So today is their day to be pampered and loved on by me. The buns may be a bit neglected until my babies are all better.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 15, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> (((Rebecca))) (((April))) I can always count on you two and (((Rosie))) and (((Flashy))) for mega emotional support when I need it. All of you guys are great.



Thanks Janet. I think your great too 



I'm glad Tony is doing good in his newhome. :biggrin2:He sounds like a wonderful bun. 



Hope you all start feeling better soon. It's no fun being sick. ray:

 ...April


----------



## CKGS (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks again April. 

Not only am I not feeling well but I left negative feedback for a member of ebay for an item we bought. It wasn't nasty, just stated that it wasn't exactly what was in the ad. This 'man' has been leaving me nasty messages all day. He has 'pity on my children' and would love to be able to come to my door and knock on it. I can't believe any 'man' could say these things to a woman and still live with himself in the morning. I can't believe how irate this guy is. It's ridiculous. What's even more ridiculous is he think he is in the right and I am in the wrong. I would never talk to anyone I know like this let alone someone I know nothing about! He has my address because he shipped the item, that sorta worries me because of how he's acting. I asked him to not contact me again and he has only sent one email since telling me he doesn't want to know anymore.? Wierd. My fiance' would have went through the roof if he had been here and been the one talking to this guy. I don't understand how or why people over react to this sort of thing. He had already had other negative feedback before, not too bad though. I wonder if he harassed these poor people too.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh wow, maybe you should make a police report if he don't stop. He's crazy. If he can't handle anegative comment, he shouldn't be selling stuff. If you have a answering machine I wouldn't even deal with him anymore and just let the police deal with him.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 15, 2009)

If it keeps up I will definetly go file a report if I can. I don't know how it works. He lives in a different state and don't know that there is much he can do other than harass but that will get old very quickly. I just hope he stops and leaves me the heck alone. I'm not bothering him.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 16, 2009)

You've a rough day I C. Get better Janet, and give the fur kids a kiss for me.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 17, 2009)

Boy it sure does stink being sick- if I could smell I'm sure it would stink..Lol. Anyway, now we have gotten everyone in my family sick. I feel bad about that but we tried to stay away from eachother which of course, doesn't always work. My baby girl is actually doing much better. She is actually doing the best which is surprising because she is the youngest and I breastfeed soo I thought she'd be getting worse but instead is getting better everyday which is great! She's such a strong lil girl. The only problem we have had out of her is that when she got a tiny cut on her finger earlier this year she wouldn't stop bleeding. We had to rush her to the doctor. He thinks she may have a bleeding disorder. I sure hope not. Other than that she has been as healthy as an ox (to quote my grandmother). I love those old sayings. 
I have had to move Abby's cage as now that she and Tony have gotten into it that one time he now tries to get at her through the cage bars when he gets his free time. He actually had her by the fur yesterday trying to pull her through the cage bars. I am thinking about trying time out with him like I do my youngest kids. Lol. I wonder if that would work. 
Today I may be bringing a new bun home. I have posted pics of him here and he is adorable but I am watching temperment closer since having Gibbs. I don't want to have to rehome another bun. That hurts.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 17, 2009)

Your gonna have a job bonding them 2. It may take awhile. Gonna have to take it real slow. Abby must be really hormonal or something. They say Lionheads are high strung. Lol. 



Good Luck with the other bunny today. I'm so jealous. I would love to have another bunny but we have to many pets as it is. Update us Asap! :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh sounds like Tony really wants to play with Abby. Poor girl. 

Did you get the Lion Head Yet? I haven't made it to that part of the forum to see.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, she started a new thread. she got him


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 17, 2009)

I guess I should head on over there and check it out!


----------



## CKGS (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I got a new rabbit today whom seems very sweet now that he is calming down. He was super scared earlier and tearing me up with him claws when I first brought him home. He is doing sooo much better now. I think this is love. 
On the other hand my sons' poor lil mouse is seriously ill. I am hoping she pulls through but it doesn't look good. So I'm praying for God to help her. I don't want her in pain so if she needs to go then so be it but we'd love her to stay around a lil longer.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 18, 2009)

That Abby is trouble! She was out playing and has now invented a new game called 'Nip'. What she does is she comes and sits next to me on the floor and is being all sweet and loving and Wham- she nips me and runs off binkying! I thought this was just a one time thing but she has done it like 5 times in a row now. Brat. Lol. She's so cute.
Tony is becoming my big baby. He's so cute because he's so clumsy. He doesn't fall but just walks so much like a uncoordinated horse. Lol. But he kisses me and he takes treats from me and he is just a big goofy sweet huggable lug. I am so glad the breeder trusted me with this precious bundle! I am lucky to have him! Although he is MESSY. He throws his litter 4-5 times a day and always dumps his food. He is backwards from my other buns- He poos in the litter box but pees mostly out of it. Lol. Anything to be different and harder to clean up.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 20, 2009)

I am having a very hard time right now. My youngest son may have a form of autism and I am so worried. He has had problems the last few years and I have been trying to deny that anything is wrong but I can't really ignore it any longer. I thought ignorance was bliss but it really isn't. I know it isn't anything I've done per say but I still feel like a failure.... None of my other children have any of these problems and I am unsure how to handle this. I love him with every fiber of my being but I am at a loss as to what to do. He has an appointment with the doc to look into options and things to help him and to help me in the process... I know we need that help now and am willing to accept it. He has gotten progressively worse this past year. I now know it is not something I can change by myself. I have been trying since about the age of two and have had no luck. I just thought he was a little more difficult than my other boys but I am afraid it isn't.... 
I hope things will get better and there is a way to help him. I cannot stand seeing him this way. He has become so difficult to deal with and this is putting a strain on all of us... I pray we can find an answer.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your son. I couldn't imagine. I know that has to be hard. My prayers are with you and your son ray: I hope you can find the care he needs to help him, and for you to cope with the new situations your gonna be inwithyour son. As far as health care, schooling, etc... I wish the best for you and your son. ray: April


----------



## CKGS (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks so much April. I know it isn't like a fatal disease or anything and for that I feel blessed. I think the hardest parts will be adjusting myself to his needs. Change doesn't come real easy for me. I am, however, ready and willing to do anything that will help him. I want him to be happy. He hasn't been for awhile now. I thought maybe the buns would help but now his favorite is gone (Binx). He takes these things very hard and hasn't really gotten that attached to an animal since my German Shepherd and she passed away 2 years ago. I actually believe it was then that most of his problems began getting really, really bad. 
Once I learn and am able to deal with his 'episodes' then I will feel much better I am sure. I hope the doctors will help me find behavioral therapists to help me learn what to do for him. It is so hard not knowing what to expect. It has become blatantly obvious that he is not like my other children. I know that they are all different but this different is beyond that.. I think I may try to find a website that will help us even if it is just one for me to be able to talk to other parents with children that have problems like his. I think maybe I wouldn't feel so alone in this..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your son. I know you will do what you can and have to make things better for you and your son. Hugs to you and your family


----------



## CKGS (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Becka. It means alot to have people who barely know me say such supportive things. ((((Both of you))))


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 21, 2009)

Your right I barely know you but I do wish you the best with you son. I don't know what your going through but I can still be here to support you. I'm a very good listener and I good voice of reason.  You have my email address if you ever need someone to listen


----------



## irishlops (Jul 21, 2009)

all the best (dont have time to read i have to come offline NOW) but i hope every thing is well and working fine
if not ((huggs))


----------



## CKGS (Jul 28, 2009)

This is my first venture back here since losing my girl. This was almost just her blog... But I know the story continues from here, as it should. Abster wouldn't have it any other way. 

Tony is doing fabulously! He is quickly becoming a very special bun for the whole family. He doesn't meet a stranger and has the sweetest personality. I can't even explain how sweet and gentle he is. How anyone could not love him is beyond me. He is the most lovable baby. 

The day after losing Abby I got Kate. Kate is a beautiful lil baby holland lop. She is a broken blue and quite gorgeous. I have not met an animal as young as her that has such wise eyes. She seems like an old soul. 

Today I have begun fostering a mini rex named, of all things, Abby. I am not sure how I feel about this as of yet or even if I will be able to call her that but we shall see. Only time will tell. She is a gorgeous girl and has easily won Tony over. I think he is in bunny love. 

Things have been in slow motion it seems here. Have you ever had those times in your life where it seems like everything is moving so slow and sluggish? I hate this feeling. 

My children are my lil miracles and healers though. No matter what is going on in my life I always have them to keep me moving forward even if I am dragging my feet. And I do drag them quite often.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 30, 2009)

The children were are snuggled up in their beds while visions of leisure danced through my head...When all of a sudden there arose such a clatter, I sprang from my office chair to see what was a matter...
Dang it Tony, you loud brute! It was just him throwing around his food dish- apparently it is empty- AGAIN. Lol. Gotta love those big loud feet and stomping he can do when he is being starved...
Poor big guy, he hadn't ate for at least, uhm, an hour. :cry1:

I would feel like a horrible mom if it weren't for the fact that he eats like he will never have food again. And he stole my chip right out of my hand tonight. He came up pushing my hand with his head, stood up, and snagged the chip outta my other hand. Sneaky brute.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 30, 2009)

:roflmao: Lol. You can always make me laugh! 

And Tony too :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 30, 2009)

Lol that's to cute. Poor boy is going to eat you out of house and home. lol All my bunnies act they are starving all the time. You just happen to have one that makes sure you know he's hungry. lol


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 14, 2009)

What flavour does he like best, Janet?


----------



## CKGS (Aug 14, 2009)

It seems he prefers Harvest cheddar- the Sunchips. Lol


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 14, 2009)

What a refined palate!
(I like ketchup chips myself )


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 19, 2009)

Haven't seen you around much. How is the big boy Tony? And your Ferret? Does he have a name yet? 

Probably busy with the kids. Lexi starts school tomorrow. She's excited 

Take Care....April


----------



## CKGS (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh I'm still around- Lol. It has been crazy hectic around here.. The kiddos are all in school and it seems that I am more busy now than before when they were home. Lol. 

My fiance is having some problems with stress and he is off from work for 2 days. It seems he worries about financial issues much more than I do. My worries are nearly always about the kiddos. He really isn't feeling too well so I was glad to see the doc give him time off even if only a couple of days. 

Tony is doing great. He bit me in the tush yesterday. Lol. I think he wanted my big caboose away from his cage. 

The ferret is doing good. He doesn't have a name yet as we are having some allergy issues here and are not sure he will be able to stay yet. I don't want to get too attached although I think that may be too late.... Sigh. He is such a darling but the scent is pretty rough... Lol. I call him Stinky alot.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 19, 2009)

Tony is so sweet isn't he?

Never owned a ferret before but my Uncle had 2 and yah they smell. I think they can be decented? But i'm sure that cost $$. 

Kids are in School already... Here the kids don't start till then end of August.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep mine started last week- the 11th. The youngest boy just started kindergarten and it's been a little rough sending him. He is the one that is currently in the process with being diagnosed with Aspbergers Syndrome ( form of autism) He has done okay though. I am the nervous wreck there. Lol.

Tony is the sweetest mush of a rabbit and occassionally surprises me when he does something like the biting tush incident. That is so out of character for him but makes me laugh. Maybe he could sense that I was thinking of Abmonster alot yesterday and decided to act like her for a split second...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 19, 2009)

How did your son's first few days go? I thought the States didn't have Kindergarten.... Does the school know you suspect he has Autism?

Maybe Tony was trying to lighten the mood?


----------



## CKGS (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow I hadn't even looked at this since my last post so didn't know you had responded Becka. Sorry.

Yeah the school knows and I'm really not sure if that even matters much to them. They just didn't appear to really care which has me very upset. I talked to his teacher also and she just kind of blew me off. She finally did make a note with his name saying that 'he has problems-maybe autism'. ...... I don't think any of this is gonna be easy for us but they don't know me and how darn determined I can be when it involves those I love, especially my children...

He has done okay in school. He has had a few problems there and had to put his name on the board and sit in a special seat a few days because this is how they are punished for acting up. I am not real happy about this and if it does come out that he can't help it I will be sure to rub it in her face... 
His first day was the worst so far I think. He got in the car after school and began begging me to get him something to eat and drink. I told him to hold on and he started crying. I asked him what was wrong and he said that he got crackers and peanut butter given to him the first day because he forgot his lunch money (we had applied for free/reduced lunches at the time and still as of today haven't gotten a reply back). But anyway- because he didn't have money they gave him crackers and peanut butter for lunch and a chocolate milk. The horrible thing is that he has trouble opening alot of things and gets upset really quickly and he couldn't open the milk quick enough so they ushered him back to class and made him throw it away. It was policy I am told.... 

I honestly don't see this ending well if things don't change...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear the school isn't being supported. I can under stand your son having issues. That's really sucks that they refuse to help. 

Are there any other school's that has special care in school??

ETA: My friend has 3 kids 1 boy then twins 1 of each. 1 youngest boy has some learning troubles as well but the school and daycare have people there to help or special classes for him. He's such the cutest little boy. He loves me and when I use to with my friend to pick them up from Day Care he would run to me. BECKA


----------



## CKGS (Aug 27, 2009)

They are supposed to have programs but like I have learned don't seem to like to use them unless they HAVE to. Well I hate to tell them but they are gonna HAVE to or there will be problems down the road. 
I will be talking to the principal tomorrow morning if available, never seems to be.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 27, 2009)

I C. That sucks that your School wants him to go down hill before they'll help.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 27, 2009)

Life is moving right along.... I seem to be a little stuck behind though. I really hate this feeling... Ugh. 

Have you ever felt like no matter what you say someone will find fault with it? Boy do I. I have a very sarcastic sense of humor which is probably part of the problem and I also have the tendency to just say things- straight out, no thought. I don't mean to but when I think something it is out of my mouth so fast that no cheetah in the world could keep up... I call it my 'verbal diarrhea'. 
I have tried so very hard to control it and at times I do very well but then theres times when I don't do so well. The saying is 'Honesty is the best policy' but really how many people want to hear the 'truth'? I know alot of times I don't. I have this thing with lies though. I HATE them and refuse to surround myself with people whom do lie. I don't forgive lies that easily. My fiance says I am a 'true sagitarrius'. I guess. 

But the kids are doing pretty good and Tony is, well, he's eating still- ALOT. Wicket is cute as a button and we are trying our best to be able to keep him with us. My son is still sick and we are trying new meds tomorrow when we take him to the doctor to see how that will work. He loves Wicket and hates the thought of rehoming him. I do too.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 28, 2009)

I am having a really hard time in my life and I realized something today- very often coming here anymore stresses me out. It isn't good and this is making me very unhappy. I am not comfortable here anymore. Losing Abby was and still is very, very hard for me. It was so hard that, as much as I hate to admit it, Kates illness and passing didn't hurt like I think it should have... 

I have so much going on in my life that I don't discuss here. I have tried to make this my get away from it place and it did help for awhile... Now things just aren't the same for me. 

I had decided I would get another lionhead and I may again someday but as of now I just don't know. Tony may be the last rabbit for me. 

I am, at this point, still feeling pretty guilty about rehoming Happy and I miss Abby more than ever. I often feel judged about rehoming him and Gibbs but if most were in my shoes I think they would probably have done the same. If not thats fine also, to each his own. 

I have loved my buns and given my heart to those whom I called my own. Often times I wish I hadn't given Abby so much of it. Losing anyone you love hurts so bad but especially when you lose first- your beloved dog whom has been a part of your life for over 6 years, then a baby bun whose death was caused unintentionally by yourself, and then you lose your heart bun and the only bun whom got to meet and play with your little dog.. 

I have to admit that I am a little angry. I rehomed 2 buns since being here (2 that were my own) and 2 that I took in for the purpose of rehoming- the mini rex and a lop when I first began posting. Both are doing excellent by the way- they keep in touch with me. What I am angry about is this- I judged myself quite harshly for rehoming both Gibbs and Happy, Believe me when I say that no one else had to do that for me. I guess I am angry because I couldn't stand myself for rehoming them and others do it, well, just because. 
I am the type of person whom has always been very honest and straight forward. I believe being too easy on someone when they continuously do things that are hurtful to another is extremely detrimental to the person (or in this case- animal) whom is being wronged and the one commiting the act. 
I have volunteered at shelters and given donations of money, time, and items many times. I hate what I have seen but at the same time I am thankful for the experience for it has opened my eyes to the bigger picture and to be willing to be the voice for those whom don't have a voice. I hope one day that I am able to do more than I can atm but the thing I can do is say- "Hey, that isn't right." Silencing this part of me is killing me and I know I can't say these things so I bite my tongue. I can't continue to so I think my chapter here has come to an end. I will definetly say goodbye to many before I log out for the last time, if I am allowed. I am not quite sure what grounds for being 'ejected' from the game are quite. Lol.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 29, 2009)

Janet PLEASE DONT LEAVE. 

I haven't and never have judged you. You only rehomed your bunnies do to your family's safety not just 'cause you could. You are not that kind of person. 

I understand you are missing your little girl and nothing I can say or do will bring her back or make things better for you. You have to grive for her in your own process and it may take sometime before the process is over. She was your baby your sweetie.

If you do leave you still have my email address if you need to vent. I will always be here for you.

{{JANET}}


----------



## CKGS (Aug 29, 2009)

(((Backa))) I was about to PM you. I do still have your email addy and will keep in contact with you for sure. You have been there for me thick and thin. I won't let that kind of friendship, online or otherwise, get away. 

I think, sometimes, we are exceedingly harsh on ourselves and tend not to forgive our own actions. I am making myself sick wondering what I could have done different with Abby, what I could have done different to not had to rehome Gibbs or Happy. I have beat myself up over and over. I feel that just when I am about to move past it I am reminded here. It just isn't good or healthy for me. I have alot of crap I have to worry about here with my family. My sons testing is about to begin. I have been put on hold over and over and now I have all the paperwork to fill out and get it rolling hopefully quicker. I can't have all this other stuff dragging me down and I don't need reminders.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 29, 2009)

I know what you mean about Abby. What could have you have done different. I've done this a lot with Fluffy. When was with us a few day's prior to his passing and I wonder if he was showing sign's I didn't catch. Like him peeing on himself. We all just thought his hair was just getting to long. I always under if I hadn't put Monsters to sleep if she'd still be here.  So I know what your going through with the bunnies.

I don't have any flesh baby's but I do understand that your son and other kids are a priority. I hope the testing goes well and get the help he needs to do well in School. I'll always be thinking of you.

{{JANET}}


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 29, 2009)

Janet, I sent youan email.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow... just read what I've been missing the last month.

I recognize that this is a stressful time in your life right now. There are far more pressing concerns than visiting a rabbit forum.
I recognize that you are feeling a lot of loss, and are likely still grieving Abby & Binx & Kate.
It may take a while, and it can be hard moving through the stages again each time you see pictures of them here. 

I hope that when you are able to look back at the good times and photos you've shared here with smiles rather than tears, we'll see you again. Give an update every now and then here if you like 

Best of luck to you and yours. Give Tony an ear scritch from me ((hugs))
Take Care, Janet.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 10, 2009)

Hope you come back soon. We miss you. :hug2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2009)

SweetSassy wrote:


> Hope you come back soon. We miss you. :hug2:



I just saw all this and I agree 100%. 

I have been very busy and noticed I had not read anything by you. So I went looking. Come back if you can if not look at my profile lots of ways to contact me.


----------

